# Borla ATAK Dual-Pipe Cat-Back w/ X-Pipe for TT-RS



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Borla ATAK Dual-Pipe Cat-Back w/ X-Pipe + Exhaust Diffuser (Option)*

This is Alvin from Borla Performance Industries in Oxnard, California. Borla R&D is proud to share this exciting new product with the VWVortex community. After multiple prototype builds, sound evaluations, and performance testing, this bolt-on TT-RS exhaust is truly unique in the market. 

Borla incorporates a dual-pipe system with Borla X-Pipe and TT-RS specific mufflers using patented Borla ATAK Technology. The Borla X-Pipe combined with our ATAK technology enabled Borla R&D to enhance the engine frequencies for a richer, higher-pitched exotic exhaust note. There is no annoying cabin resonace while cruising in the city or on the highway.

Please check our website for the official release and technical information of this exciting product.

Enjoy the video and thanks again for your interest in Borla!






*Direct-Fit Exhaust Diffuser (Optional)*

For those looking for a subtle appearance upgrade + functionality, here's a sneek peek at Borla R&D and the optional Direct-Fit Exhaust Diffuser.

From the beginning of Borla R&D for the TT-RS, there was a plan to integrate our Direct-Fit Exhaust Diffuser to enhance the look of your ride and reduce turbulence at the rear mufflers. This unique industry-first option will enhance the look of your TT-RS without modification or contact to any factory body panels. This Direct-Fit Exhaust Diffuser is thermal tested for adequate ventilation while in slow-moving traffic and high-speed track-tested for mechanical vibration, whistling. or unwanted cabin resonances. Sufficient ground clearance design is achieved by strategically positioning mufflers higher with symmetry along the vehicle centerline using 2.50" dual-pipe layout.

*Designed specifically for the 140473 cat-back exhaust.* This lightweight aluminum component is hard-anodized and the finish can can be customized by the owner to suit individual tastes. The Direct-Fit Exhaust Diffuser kit will include necessary hardware for installation. For service access or product maintenence, it is easily removable.

More details soon to follow... Preview


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

BEST sound I have heard from the TTRS... I will be in Arizona in September (military move).... I WANT ONE!


Cost and other info needed please.


Is there by chance a muffler less straight pipe option coming? Cat Back or Turbo back? Please inform, I want this Audi-O orgasm when I drive my car!


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds good! 

Looks like the dual tone flapper valve is not used on this system.

I'll take one. PM me details and contact info. 

Always been a Borla fan.

Gordon


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Sounds very good and seems to maintain the characteristic higher frequency tones of the 5-cylinder which is very nice 

Does this come with a secondary cat delete option? The images in the video are cut off right at that junction but from the color of the pipes it appears that the cats are still installed. Have you run the system without those? Any sound clips?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds good without being obnoxiously loud. Since it's not on your website yet, how's about giving us a price and any options? Thanks.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

STILL NEED INFO PLEASE.... dont be such a tease!




P.S. I love the fact they kept out those ****ty valves, what a joke that crap is.


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

*Borla ATAK System for TT RS*

Just following along...would also like to see pricing, options, and performance statistics. Thank you!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ... Please check our website for the official release and technical information of this exciting product. We have a limited number available today at our R&D facility in California.


I cannot find this on the Borla website - please would you provide the link?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments and interest. This product has not been released on our website. I will post this information when available. 

I've received multiple inquirys (on the single part available) and I'll give them priority.We plan our next build in TN and these will be available early August. Thanks again for your interest in Borla!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the teaser then....I guess. Just sayin', I dig the sound of this, if it was available as a production item at an acceptable price, I would have ordered it on the spot. Still months away, my limited attention span is already drifting.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mtbscoTT said:


> Thanks for the teaser then....I guess. Just sayin', I dig the sound of this, if it was available as a production item at an acceptable price, I would have ordered it on the spot. Still months away, my limited attention span is already drifting.


Months away? August is like 2 weeks away!


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

WOW... this sounds absolutely amazing. Best exhaust sound (in a video) I've heard yet!!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I'll be impressed if this sucker isn't crazy loud when cruising under any reasonable load (like the highway at 80 mph, or up a slight grade).


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Marty said:


> I'll be impressed if this sucker isn't crazy loud when cruising under any reasonable load (like the highway at 80 mph, or up a slight grade).


Gosh, I hope so..... Stock and sport exhausts suck from what im used to. If I can get this out of a four cylinder, I want to hear some balls on my 5....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56ORPfaSlDc&feature=plcp


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dan.S said:


> Gosh, I hope so..... Stock and sport exhausts suck from what im used to. If I can get this out of a four cylinder, I want to hear some balls on my 5....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56ORPfaSlDc&feature=plcp


I want to hear some balls on my 5 when I goose it, not when I'm commuting on the highway / talking to passengers / on a hands-free phone call / listening to music.

I like to think that someone can actually optimize the sound to be load dependent... or maybe a better-designed valve?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Valves are the dumbest things ever to be put into an exhaust system. 

I drive a car of rthe joy of the car, everything else takes a side interest to that... 

The first company to design a 3in no cat, no resonator straight pipe turbo back system has my order. And if not, then when I get back stateside ill build it myself lol.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> P.S. I love the fact they kept out those ****ty valves, what a joke that crap is.


Come on now, don't be hating on my Switchy, it's awesome too! It's great that there are so many options emerging for such a limited production car. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Its crap. Why pay to have a beautifully note at the press of a button when it's cheaper to leave out the valves and have it All the time? It's a gimmick and nothing more.

The only place an electronic switch has in an exhaust system is for an electronicly operated cutoff dump opening... Other than that electronics in exhausts are a retarded way to wring money out of customers for absolutely no gain in performance.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> Its crap. Why pay to have a beautifully note at the press of a button when it's cheaper to leave out the valves and have it All the time? It's a gimmick and nothing more.
> 
> The only place an electronic switch has in an exhaust system is for an electronicly operated cutoff dump opening... Other than that electronics in exhausts are a retarded way to wring money out of customers for absolutely no gain in performance.


LOL, thanks for sharing! The performance is documented and very modest over the well designed OEM unit, the functionality...what you refer to as a gimmick... is what is best about it IMO. I like the ability to calm the beast when the occasion warrants it. I also like to let the beast out, what's wrong with having it both ways?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

If thats your thing, that is great for you. But its not for me, nor any other automotive enthusiast I have ever met outside of the Audi brand.

I am a function over form guy any day, I don't like unneeded restrictions and gadgets to civilize my autos. I like them raw, in your face, and beastly 100% all the time, every time I turn the key. I dont care about quiet, comfort, or if anyone else has a concern about my car. 

I think its even better when you have such a gorgeous car thats sleek as the TTRS and sounds like its ready to tear your heart out and burn it in C16. 

UNCAGE MY BEAST! As nature intended. Raw and Wild.


That performance gain you talk about is because the valve OPENS UP.... meaning its closed most of the time, so your restricting power, no bueno in my world. But with that comes your tame exhaust note, so you dont mind it I take it. OK, but for us gear heads, its not an option we prefer. 

You know, you can have all the power that you get with the valve opened and still have a tame exhaust note with re-modified resonators/mufflers and you wont have to worry about an electronic valve in your exhaust system that can foul up down the road, or short out, or any number of things. Less complication potential the better.

Again, just my opinion from my experiences and preferences.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It's all good, to each his own. BTW, the system is less restrictive than the OEM system in either mode, even in the valve closed position. I have full 415hp/420tq available in either mode. The valve is actuated off boost anyway, so when you hammer it, the valve opens automatically and then closes back down if you're in touring mode. Otherwise, you can override the auto actuation and have it open all the time. The sound is epic and raw, just what you're looking for. I love it with the windows down and hammering backroads but it is a bit much for daily driving and cruising long term for my taste. That is where I appreciate the dual function, best of both worlds for me...and the Mrs!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dan.S said:


> Valves are the dumbest things ever to be put into an exhaust system.
> 
> I drive a car of rthe joy of the car, everything else takes a side interest to that...
> 
> The first company to design a 3in no cat, no resonator straight pipe turbo back system has my order. And if not, then when I get back stateside ill build it myself lol.


Really, valves in the exhaust to control sound on-demand are the "dumbest things ever"? If you don't think many people would want this functionality, you're not being intellectually honest.

I think if you took a survey of the TT-RS owners out there and asked if they would prefer an exhaust that gave you control over exhaust sound to make it loud when you want, and quiet when you want, you'd get an overwhelming response towards having the control.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Marty said:


> Really, valves in the exhaust to control sound on-demand are the "dumbest things ever"? If you don't think many people would want this functionality, you're not being intellectually honest.
> 
> I think if you took a survey of the TT-RS owners out there and asked if they would prefer an exhaust that gave you control over exhaust sound to make it loud when you want, and quiet when you want, you'd get an overwhelming response towards having the control.


Agreed - having no control is absolutely outdated and archaic! (think Model-T Ford from the previous century)

Having the option to control something on demand (if and when desired) is what current automotive technology should offer automotive enthusiasts. (think Audi TT-RS circa 2012)


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Its crap. Why pay to have a beautifully note at the press of a button when it's cheaper to leave out the valves and have it All the time? It's a gimmick and nothing more.
> 
> The only place an electronic switch has in an exhaust system is for an electronicly operated cutoff dump opening... Other than that electronics in exhausts are a retarded way to wring money out of customers for absolutely no gain in performance.


Wtf do you care about how someone else spends their money. Stfu and do what you like.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

krenshaw said:


> WOW... this sounds absolutely amazing. Best exhaust sound (in a video) I've heard yet!!!


***********************************BORLA UPDATE*********************************

I wanted to update those inquiring about pricing and current availability. We're currently sold-out of this cat-back exhaust and have plans for our next production run in early August at our TN facility (not in CA as previously mentioned) early August. All products are indentical using the same materials and design criteria.

The MSRP is planned at $1789.99 and this product will be released on our website early next week with a part number 140473. When it's released you can shop our dealers for your best price or buy direct from our website at www. Borla.com.

For those planning on attending WaterFest next week, a fellow Vortex/TT-RS owner will have the cat-back exhaust installed at this show. Please look for this post later in this thread.

Thanks again for your interest in Borla!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Marty said:


> Really, valves in the exhaust to control sound on-demand are the "dumbest things ever"? If you don't think many people would want this functionality, you're not being intellectually honest.
> 
> I think if you took a survey of the TT-RS owners out there and asked if they would prefer an exhaust that gave you control over exhaust sound to make it loud when you want, and quiet when you want, you'd get an overwhelming response towards having the control.


That's what I'm saying.... This "crap" is only around in the Audi circle because they gave it to you as OEM, so you think it's great. And as I said, my experience outside of this circle, people would laugh at the idea just like I do and think its the most retarded thing since blinker fluid.



jpkeyzer said:


> Agreed - having no control is absolutely outdated and archaic! (think Model-T Ford from the previous century)
> 
> Having the option to control something on demand (if and when desired) is what current automotive technology should offer automotive enthusiasts. (think Audi TT-RS circa 2012)


Only in the Audi circles, as I said this is OEM ideas that are not beneficial. Think to any other exhaust make for any other marque brand, VOILA, they do not put valves in exhaust systems for a reason. If it was so great everyone would do it.



canuckttrs said:


> Wtf do you care about how someone else spends their money. Stfu and do what you like.


Do what the **** you want. Thats what I said ass hole. Why dont you try a bit of reading comprehension before you come off as a retard bitching about a non issue. Take your own advice and shut the **** up.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ***********************************BORLA UPDATE*********************************
> 
> I wanted to update those inquiring about pricing and current availability. We're currently sold-out of this cat-back exhaust and have plans for our next production run in early August at our TN facility (not in CA as previously mentioned) early August. All products are indentical using the same materials and design criteria.
> 
> ...



$1789 for just a catback!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHABAHAHhha. Yeah, no thanks. I'm an enthusiast,!not stupid. Guess I'll be making my own when I get back.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Dan.S said:


> $1789 for just a catback!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHABAHAHhha. Yeah, no thanks. I'm an enthusiast,!not stupid. Guess I'll be making my own when I get back.


Agreed! 


Also Dan.... Id like to add that you seem to be quite strong with your support for a "loud all the time" exhaust... You moved up to a TTRS from a Dodge Neon.... The Audi has and always will exude a certain level of class and sophistication. People that "typically" own these cars arent looking for a loud and obnoxious sounding car. No offence, but a kid with a loud neon and someone who typically owns a TTRS are two very different kinds of people..... typically. Here we go


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JPAV8S4U said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> Also Dan.... Id like to add that you seem to be quite strong with your support for a "loud all the time" exhaust... You moved up to a TTRS from a Dodge Neon.... The Audi has and always will exude a certain level of class and sophistication. People that "typically" own these cars arent looking for a loud and obnoxious sounding car. No offence, but a kid with a loud neon and someone who typically owns a TTRS are two very different kinds of people..... typically. Here we go


$1800 doesn't sound that unreasonable given the development time needed to make an exhaust for a specific car that is as low-volume as the TT-RS. 

Look at the APR cat-back exhaust for the S5: $2,100! You can bet your bum that the TT-RS version will be similarly priced.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> Only in the Audi circles, as I said this is OEM ideas that are not beneficial. Think to any other exhaust make for any other marque brand, VOILA, they do not put valves in exhaust systems for a reason. If it was so great everyone would do it.


In life, you have leaders/innovators and followers. Audi tends to be the former (look at what they are doing in motorsports - 24hr Le Mans, etc) and not the later, hence the innovation. 

The ability to change the acoustic output on a performance vehicle at the touch of a button is absolutely beneficial and adds real value/choice.

Remember when Porche made the crazy move from air-cooled engines to water-cooled engines? That was also controversial, however look at what has transpired over time.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> $1789 for just a catback!!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHABAHAHhha. Yeah, no thanks. I'm an enthusiast,!not stupid. Guess I'll be making my own when I get back.


Welcome to modding an Audi. You'll find parts are a bit more expensive than they were for your Dodge.


----------



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Dan, do yourself a favor and step away from this thread (before it gets ugly).


----------



## TT-RS (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> That's what I'm saying.... This "crap" is only around in the Audi circle because they gave it to you as OEM, so you think it's great. And as I said, my experience outside of this circle, people would laugh at the idea just like I do and think its the most retarded thing since blinker fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Several OEMs offer valved exhausts. Porsche, Maserati and Chevrolet come to mind. Many more aftermarket companies offer valved exhausts outside of the Audi brand. And you think $1800 for a cat-back is expensive? LOL. Maybe you're used to neon modifications.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone jammin on my dodge neon, and stating I jumped up from that to the Audi, your blind and ignorant and making assumptions based on what you THINK, and not facts. I represented that video because of the comparison. Could have also been a 79 Charger, a 90s M3, 05 STI, 13 ZL1, 11 135i still loud and badass. I don't care about people who usually do. The people and groups that I run with, they do. Performance is performance and we don't need to quiet it down for the sake of others. Flaunt I if you have it.

Yes I have a highly modified neon... Does it mean this is my first foray into other cars? You all make that assumption to further your opinions, nothing more. 

Expensive is subjective to what your paying for and what reason. $2000 isn't a lot of money, but for a cat back system, I'd rather have you blow me. I have more money wasted and tied up in modifications to my cars than my TTRS is worth, money isn't the issue. It's value for the dollar.

On the subject of valves in exhaust by other marquees I was talking about aftermarket manufacturers, not OEM. I have had plenty of systems made for numerouse BMWs, Volvos, Asians, and the domestics and have NEVER once had valves in my systems or even mentioned in the last 15 years. It's a useless gadget in the performance world and only sought out by people in this crowd obviously.


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

And one last comment... People (for the vast majority) who tend to modify there cars for performance gains could care less about being quiet and civilized. Hence why they modify for power gains to begin with. Just because its a more expensive start, doesn't mean the attitude is any different than a kid who puts a card in his wheel spokes... 


Call me a "kid" because I like a loud, mean sounding car.... Wow, yeah, nailed that one didnt you... Or is it because I own a louder, cheaper car.... way to throw millions of people into that group!:thumbup::sly:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Lets try and not make this thread a debate between valved vs. non-valved exhaust systems. To each is their own, everyone has different tastes. We all should consider ourselves lucky that we have a TT-RS in the first place, and that there are so many exhausts systems available for us to choose from.

Borla used my car to develop the TT-RS exhaust, and I have been running it now since mid march, so about 4 months. Alvin and the guys at Borla had my car for almost a month fine tuning this system. It was totally OK with me, I don't daily my TT-RS and I was really exited to see what they could do given more time. Alvin and the guys are very professional, have great customer service - it was an awesome experience. 

I LOVE this exhaust. Everyone who here's it is very impressed. If you have never heard a Borla multicore muffler in person - its awesome! This patented technology allows them to really tune the sound/tone and volume of the muffler. They do lots of frequency/decibel testing to get rid of in cabin drone to make sure the exhaust is livable but still has that great sound. Borla made a new muffler specifically for this system - so this is a truly custom and tuned exhaust system made just for the TT-RS by a company who's been specializing in exhausts for more than 30 years.

Typical description of this exhaust is: Surprised at how mean it sounds, great exotic tone, perfect amount of angry raspy noise without being too loud. 

They experimented with many many different iterations until they came up with the best design. This exhaust is dual pipes all the way back, and even has beautifully crafted X-Pipe merge. I like the simple dual exhaust to dual muffler design, some of the other TT-RS exhaust systems that are offered seem over complicated. I also love the way this exhaust sits nicely and really hugs up under the car and has the symmetrical dual mufflers that can just barely be seen from the back. You loose the ugly single pipe going over the rear axles that hangs down and is visible from behind.

This exhaust is built 100% with premium austenitic stainless steel inside and out. Some systems claim full stainless, but the insides of the mufflers aren't. Designed and built in the USA, and has a million mile warranty. All Borla does is make mufflers and exhaust systems, that is their niche, they are the best at it. All this plus the R&D time spent on making a perfect sound justifies the price in my book - which didn't sound that high to me to begin with.

If you are in SoCal or NorCal and want to hear the exhaust let me know. I go to a weekly meet on Tuesdays in Huntington Beach, and another meet at the In-N-Out at El Toro and the I-5 freeway the last Thursday of very month. I travel to NorCal once a month, don't typically drive the TT-RS, but can if some of you would like to hear it in person.

Awesome X-pipe:









Dual muffler/pipe symmetrical design:









Looks awesome from behind:









Nice video showing a look at exhaust development for the new Mustang GT. They make 3 different systems for the new GT, all with different sound levels. It really shows their ability to tune an exhaust system. I like watching David Borla also, its obvious is a real car guy and really cares about the product with his family name on it. FF video to about 1 min.





When I was at the Borla facility I got to see some of their other awesome systems they make. One that really impressed me was the Ford GT exhaust that Borla makes for Ford Racing. It is an amazing piece of engineering and sounds insane!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Touché bigstu. Great sound in any regard. Like I said though, full 3in, catless, no mufflers, valveless, turbo back... Id like to see and hear it.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Valves are the dumbest things ever to be put into an exhaust system.
> 
> I drive a car of rthe joy of the car, everything else takes a side interest to that...
> 
> The first company to design a 3in no cat, no resonator straight pipe turbo back system has my order. And if not, then when I get back stateside ill build it myself lol.


scorpion/forge has already done that, and its available in Titanium or Stainless steel.

Sounds awesome this Borla, but they need to make a turbo back exhaust, as this is no gain for the power hungry


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Great writeup Stu, looks and sounds like a fantastic system! Is this a secondary cat back system? IE does it still run the midpipe cats? Have you tried it with those deleted yet?


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

GREAT post Stu. Thanks for the writeup & info.



[email protected] said:


> ***********************************BORLA UPDATE*********************************
> 
> I wanted to update those inquiring about pricing and current availability. We're currently sold-out of this cat-back exhaust and have plans for our next production run in early August at our TN facility (not in CA as previously mentioned) early August. All products are indentical using the same materials and design criteria.
> 
> ...


As Alvin posted above, Borla is currently shipping me this system and I'm going to have it installed this week in time for Waterfest. I'll keep you guys posted on when I'll be there, if you want to set up a time to meet up and see/hear the exhaust in person.



JohnLZ7W said:


> Great writeup Stu, looks and sounds like a fantastic system! Is this a secondary cat back system? IE does it still run the midpipe cats? Have you tried it with those deleted yet?


John - This system does still retain the stock midpipe cats. 

I actually have the AWE cat delete pipes on order and will be having them installed in a month or so. So, I'll do my best to get a sound clip up here for you guys after that install as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Great writeup Stu, looks and sounds like a fantastic system! Is this a secondary cat back system? IE does it still run the midpipe cats? Have you tried it with those deleted yet?


A pair of Off-Road-Use-Only mid-pipe (no catalytic converters) was considered but we didn't know if there was customer interest... This would add sound to our cat-back (3-5 dBA) and improve flow. Would make perfect sense for a track-car with tune.

Pic of OE mid-pipes...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> A pair of Off-Road-Use-Only mid-pipe (no catalytic converters) was considered but we didn't know if there was customer interest... This would add sound to our cat-back (3-5 dBA) and improve flow. Would make perfect sense for a track-car with tune.


There's certainly interest but since Milltek, 034 and AWE already have pipes available is probably not worth adding to the mix. Was just curious how much the sound changed with them decat midpipes and seems like krenshaw should find out soon!


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

Apologize if I missed it, but what are the pipe dimensions? If I'm going to cobble together a turbo-back, I'd like to anticipate compatibility issues with down- and mid-pipes (e.g., 034). 

BTW, I saw the system go up on Borla's site and would have purchased but I would like see some more details...and performance stats--if they exist. 

I've run Borla systems on most of my cars (Super Snake and GT-R most recently), and am very excited to see this system come out for the TT RS...just hoping for a little more detail. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

hmmmm..... this looks very interesting .... love how tucked in/ symmetry as well as sounding badass...

am i correct in assuming this exhaust is everything back of the cats?

seems to use the same cats as OEM ( they don't look like high flow cats)

wondering if it would mate up with the new APR downpipe for stage II goodness...


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

YYC Dubber said:


> am i correct in assuming this exhaust is everything back of the cats?
> 
> seems to use the same cats as OEM ( they don't look like high flow cats)


Yes, you are exactly right. OEM cat pipes are retained allowing you to use any of the aftermaket cat delete offerings.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

YYC Dubber said:


> hmmmm..... this looks very interesting .... love how tucked in/ symmetry as well as sounding badass...
> 
> am i correct in assuming this exhaust is everything back of the cats?
> 
> ...


Looks like the APR downpipe exits to a single 3" pipe, so it wouldn't be compatible with these twin-pipe exhausts like stock.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Looks like the APR downpipe exits to a single 3" pipe, so it wouldn't be compatible with these twin-pipe exhausts like stock.


All of the aftermarket downpipes (APR, Milltek, Scorpion) have been single exit so far. I doubt anyone will do a split like OEM has.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> All of the aftermarket downpipes (APR, Milltek, Scorpion) have been single exit so far. I doubt anyone will do a split like OEM has.


I believe one company offers a direct replacement without catalytic converters....


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys... 

Well, I got the exhaust installed yesterday afternoon. I have one word: IMPRESSIVE! 

I've only had about 45 minutes of seat time in the car to enjoy it so far, but I've driven a good mix of roads (backroads, city and highway) to give some good initial impressions. 

First off, what I didn't expect: I didn't expect to feel a noticeable gain in power/torque -- but I do. I had to really think about it and feel for it, to make sure that it wasn't just my mind playing with me, _thinking_ it's more powerful because of the increased sound. No, it really did pick up some noticeable power on the ol' butt dyno. It was clearly evident on my ride to work this morning: I rolled on the throttle at around 60 mph in 6th gear (a lazy pass) and there was immediately more power there. It's not Stage I ECU more power, but it's definitely a discernible gain. I really wish I had the time & availability to get the car baseline dynoed before the exhaust install, but it just wasn't possible. 

What I did expect: THE SOUND -- It sounds amazing. For quick comparison sake, the car actually sounds a LOT like a Gallardo LP-560 I drove recently -- no joke! This system really brings out that "mini-V10" or "1/2 V10" sound. It's definitely louder than my Sport Exhaust (with flapper mod), but by no means uncivilized. Cruising through my neighborhood, it's louder, but not offensive. But, when you really get on the throttle, it sounds beautiful! At highway speeds there is ZERO drone -- none. I think my Sport Exhaust might have been louder inside the car in this situation. 

Lastly, there is definitely some weight saving to be had. As the shop tech was loading my old exhaust into my other car for me, he commented that "that new system is a hell of a lot lighter than this thing!" 

If the weather cooperates this weekend, I'm going to get some outside the car videos to share with you all and definitely some in car clips as well. Also, as I get more time in the car, I'll certainly post up more thoughts. One thing is for certain -- I'm going for a drive at lunch time today!  

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the great write up! Sounds about what I expected. I ordered mine a while ago and can't wait. Borla is also currently offering a good web discount that cuts the price down some more. I just hope they are still on for an early August production schedule. 

Having a killer sounding car, motor, exhaust is almost better than listening to the stereo. But you still have to watch the speedo so you don't get in trouble with speeding tickets.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Yay!! Finally an exhaust that seems to get it right and enhances the mini V10 sound!  Are you running the Milltek decat pipes yet? Can't wait to hear some sound clips of this.... must start my exhaust fund


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

No, no cat delete pipes yet. Those should be coming around the 2nd week of August. It's nice to enjoy 'just' the Borla right now -- but I think with the cat deletes this thing is going to wail at WOT! 

GordonM, you're going to love it! My only complaint is that I'm going to loose $$$ on my Sirius subscription because I may never turn my stereo on again . In all seriousness though, it really does sound _that_ good. And, I know I said it in my previous post, but I really can't get over how much this sounds like the Gallardo I drove. 

Time to go for a drive!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hopefully it sounds something like this with the cat-delete


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

krenshaw said:


> GordonM, you're going to love it! My only complaint is that I'm going to loose $$$ on my Sirius subscription because I may never turn my stereo on again . In all seriousness though, it really does sound _that_ good. And, I know I said it in my previous post, but I really can't get over how much this sounds like the Gallardo I drove.
> 
> Time to go for a drive!


 Glad you love the Borla as much as I do Krenshaw!! It does sound really good, and you're absolutely right it captures that mini v10 sound. I thought I was a little crazy for loving the sound that much, very glad you agree! 

LOL at the part about loosing money on Sirius. When I first got the exhaust I told Alvin at Borla I found a new radio station......its called OFF with the windows down to hear the beautiful 5cyl sound! Thanks Borla!!!!! 

Also....I have to ask.....since you are going with the cat delete pipes, have you thought of just selling those and grabbing the APR downpipe/cat delete setup for use with standard cat back exhaust? I think that will be the ultimate setup, and it's is officially next on my list  

Congrats and enjoy the new system, thanks for the detailed post Krenshaw!!!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

No dount it sounds great when you want to hear it. My question is, is it too loud for when the car is a daily driver when you sometimes don't want to hear it (when you're on a phone call or taking to a passenger on a long trip)?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

bigstu said:


> Also....I have to ask.....since you are going with the cat delete pipes, have you thought of just selling those and grabbing the APR downpipe/cat delete setup for use with standard cat back exhaust? I think that will be the ultimate setup, and it's is officially next on my list
> 
> Congrats and enjoy the new system, thanks for the detailed post Krenshaw!!!


 Honestly I thought the first video of the APR system sounded better and I think that was just the catback. Same thing with the Milltek clips, I think the catbacks sounded better. IMO, so far anyway, the downpipes have not improved the sound of the stock system.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Marty said:


> No dount it sounds great when you want to hear it. My question is, is it too loud for when the car is a daily driver when you sometimes don't want to hear it (when you're on a phone call or taking to a passenger on a long trip)?


 Marty: I think that question can truly only be answer by yourself. I've read that, for some people, the Audi Sport Exhaust was too loud. For me, I flapper modded mine right away and still wanted more volume/sound. 

In my opinion, this system is perfect for a daily driver (which, my TT RS is). I had no issues on a bluetooth phone call and I actually did have the radio on this weekend, with no listening issues. 

I also had my first sample of windows up driving this weekend. Since the weather around here was complete shyte all weekend long, I spent a good amount of time at highway speeds and city driving with the windows up. Again, no drone, and I certainly didn't find it too loud. 

Unfortunately, do to said crappy weather, I wasn't able to capture any vids or sound clips to share with the group this weekend as planned.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

bigstu said:


> Glad you love the Borla as much as I do Krenshaw!! It does sound really good, and you're absolutely right it captures that mini v10 sound. I thought I was a little crazy for loving the sound that much, very glad you agree!
> 
> LOL at the part about loosing money on Sirius. When I first got the exhaust I told Alvin at Borla I found a new radio station......its called OFF with the windows down to hear the beautiful 5cyl sound! Thanks Borla!!!!!
> 
> ...


 A big thanks to you, Stu, for working with Borla on this system. If you ever come to the east coast, I'd like to by you a :beer: or two! 

I have been thinking about that APR downpipe, but I just don't know. I still think I'm going to get some really good flow from the secondary cat deletes. From a sound standpoint, I like how they added just a bit of *rasp* to the Sports Exhaust and I'm thinking/hoping it'll do the same now w/ the Borla system. Besides, if you're definitely going with the APR setup, maybe I'll just stick with the AWE cat deletes to be different. I mean, we can't have TWO Suzuka RS's, BOTH with identical setups on here can we?!? It would be like some awkward east/west coast stalker thing


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Come on now, don't be hating on my Switchy, it's awesome too! It's great that there are so many options emerging for such a limited production car. :thumbup:


 You know I love your Switchy but I have to tell you right now the Borla would be in the running if not for that damn private school tuition keeping momma from upgrading  

BTW- met with another local expecting delivery in about 2 weeks - he's dying to see/hear yours. PM'ing you with his info. And when you putting together that next GTG.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

I wanted to share more images of 140473 installed today. These Borla ATAK mufflers are tuned specifically for the TT-RS incorporating patented Multi-Core technology for optimal performance. 
[IMG]http://i931.photobucket.com/al...73 Audi TTRS/30JUL2012TT-RS14047321.jpg[/IMG] 

System finish is brushed austenitic stainless steel.. 
[IMG]http://i931.photobucket.com/al...73 Audi TTRS/30JUL2012TT-RS14047324.jpg[/IMG] 

Center bracket detail.. 
[IMG]http://i931.photobucket.com/al...73 Audi TTRS/30JUL2012TT-RS14047323.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> You know I love your Switchy but I have to tell you right now the Borla would be in the running if not for that damn private school tuition keeping momma from upgrading
> 
> BTW- met with another local expecting delivery in about 2 weeks - he's dying to see/hear yours. PM'ing you with his info. And when you putting together that next GTG.


 It really does sound good, can't wait to hear one live. None of the video's capture the true sound of the Switchy correctly and I'm sure the same is true for the others. I still like the switching capability though and the decoupling from the S button. 

Send the guy my way, I'd love to give him a spin...it'll make the wait even more agonizing though!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Hope you can hear it live!


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ We're working on that.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> ^^ We're working on that.


 Excellent! You know when it's done and I'm coming up to hear it in person


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey, when did you sneak that diffuser in there? I've been looking to add something similar the last couple of weeks. This looks like a really nice piece of kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Hey, when did you sneak that diffuser in there? I've been looking to add something similar the last couple of weeks. This looks like a really nice piece of kit!


 The Exhaust Diffuser was planned from the beginning when we were planning the exhaust paths. 
I wanted to share this development and I welcome your comments. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The Exhaust Diffuser was planned from the beginning when we were planning the exhaust paths.
> I wanted to share this development and I welcome your comments. :thumbup:


 I didn't think it was in the original post, although maybe I was just distracted by the initial video  

So what I had been working off of was a local R8 which had diffuser strakes attached to the stock rear valence, I wish I had taken a pic of it. The TTRS already has two small strakes attached to the lower valence. The entire rear valence section on the TTRS is three separate pieces; the honeycomb, the slim trim piece and then lower valence with the strakes. My plan was to replace the third piece with something that had 4-6 taller strakes than stock. 
The downside of something like that is that they'd be fairly high off the ground and might look a bit goofy. Your solution seems better integrated. 

The only critique I can make from the video posted is that it does maybe look a bit odd to have the two strakes on the valence and then the full on diffuser below that. I understand it would probably be cost prohibitive to also replace that valence panel and maybe it's not so weird in person. 

The height and location of your valence looks really good though! Maybe with slightly longer strakes out towards the back of the car? I suppose it's already cut off at the valence line so it doesn't protrude too far. There's a definite balance here between adding aggression and going over the top. The diffuser on my friend's Exige hangs out quite a bit but that's much more appropriate on that car. On the RS having something that aggro would look tacky. 

Sorry for the very long winded reply, I'm just excited to see a product like this being developed for the RS


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, Borla comes out of no-where with what appears to be a knockout. 
I wasn't really planning on buying a cat-back. (love the factory minus cats) but that diffuser would be nice in black.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Any functional improvements from the rear diffuser piece? Or is it just for looks? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Any functional improvements from the rear diffuser piece? Or is it just for looks?


 This is (mostly) an aesthetic component that also functions to reduce drag below our mufflers.

What's most unique about our Exhaust Diffuser is the direct attachment to our cat-back and no direct contact to the OE body panels. It is simple to install and removed.

Thanks again for your interest in Borla!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This is (mostly) an aesthetic component that also functions to reduce drag below our mufflers.
> 
> What's most unique about our Exhaust Diffuser is the direct attachment to our cat-back and no direct contact to the OE body panels. It is simple to install and removed.
> 
> Thanks again for your interest in Borla!


 Can you post up a video of the car with the diffuser outside on pavement? That would help provide a better view of the effect and better lighting to see how it blends with the factory rear valance, shape of the car, etc. 

If the diffuser looks good when the car is off the lift and our of the shop, you have most likely earned another customer. I have to wait until Q4 before having some free money to modify my TT-RS, but the time is coming quickly  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Can you post up a video of the car with the diffuser outside on pavement? That would help provide a better view of the effect and better lighting to see how it blends with the factory rear valance, shape of the car, etc.
> 
> If the diffuser looks good when the car is off the lift and our of the shop, you have most likely earned another customer. I have to wait until Q4 before having some free money to modify my TT-RS, but the time is coming quickly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Sure we can when we have a production component. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Optional Borla Exhaust Diffuser** (available Oct. 2012)
_*fits only Borla 140473 Cat-Back Exhaust.._


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> And one last comment... People (for the vast majority) who tend to modify there cars for performance gains could care less about being quiet and civilized. Hence why they modify for power gains to begin with. Just because its a more expensive start, doesn't mean the attitude is any different than a kid who puts a card in his wheel spokes...
> 
> 
> Call me a "kid" because I like a loud, mean sounding car.... Wow, yeah, nailed that one didnt you... Or is it because I own a louder, cheaper car.... way to throw millions of people into that group!:thumbup::sly:


I have to agree with dan here, I want performance gains and if that means louder... well even better


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Wow, this exhaust sounds mean... I wonder how this will sound connected to the APR downpipe I ordered!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Optimus812 said:


> Wow, this exhaust sounds mean... I wonder how this will sound connected to the APR downpipe I ordered!


Your neighbors will hate you.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Are these now available to purchase thru the website?? I tried to buy one but it gave me an web error when I clicked the submit button.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh no, not another nice sounding video to watch!. Hey Alvin, when are they going to start shipping the first run on the 140473 exhaust out of Borla Tennessee? Going crazy waiting for my order thanks to these video's!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Optimus812 said:


> Are these now available to purchase thru the website?? I tried to buy one but it gave me an web error when I clicked the submit button.


Cat-Back available online here... 
http://www.borla.com/products/product_detail.aspx?prod_sku=140473
Or you can shop our dealers for your best price.

Optional Exhaust Diffuser available Oct.'2012


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This is (mostly) an aesthetic component that also functions to reduce drag below our mufflers.
> 
> What's most unique about our Exhaust Diffuser is the direct attachment to our cat-back and no direct contact to the OE body panels. It is simple to install and removed.
> 
> Thanks again for your interest in Borla!



Hey Alvin,
I must say that the exhaust diffuser is quite a unique and appealing idea. You stated October 2012, are you on schedule with production? Ballpark price? My concern with the cat-back design is the ease of working with and temperatures that affect the Haldex system controller. If I order at this point, when can I expect delivery? Is diffuser a diy job? You see, I want to use your cat-back in conjunction with either a 034 or APR downpipe. What do think?


----------



## blackout-rs (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm going with the APR downpipe and Borla catback...just guessing based on what's been said that they'll mate up. Will post clips once installed.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

blackout-rs said:


> I'm going with the APR downpipe and Borla catback...just guessing based on what's been said that they'll mate up. Will post clips once installed.


I'm 99% sure they will mate up. I just ordered the Borla exhaust thru Summit Racing (seemed to have the best price) and the APR downpipe thru APR. Can't wait to hear what they sound like together! 

Just talked with Alvin from Borla on the phone, really great guy and was very informative about the exhaust and how they sound on our cars. Thanks again Alvin for the info.

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Optimus812 said:


> I'm 99% sure they will mate up. I just ordered the Borla exhaust thru Summit Racing (seemed to have the best price) and the APR downpipe thru APR. Can't wait to hear what they sound like together!
> 
> Just talked with Alvin from Borla on the phone, really great guy and was very informative about the exhaust and how they sound on our cars. Thanks again Alvin for the info.
> 
> Dave


:thumbup: thanks Dave.

FYI, we plan to have systems available in 2-weeks. These systems will be completed and shipped from our facility in CA.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Optional Borla Exhaust Diffuser** (available Oct. 2012)
> _*fits only Borla 140473 Cat-Back Exhaust.._



The exhaust Diffusor is a nice touch but i would have developed it as a joined part with the rearbumper diffusor.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sure a body panel bolt-on diffuser is available for your TT-RS.

I've personally received positive comments and interest on our innovative design approach. Thanks again for your interest in Borla!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Please post up a video of the combination! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Please post up a video of the combination!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


TT-RS here has Exhaust Diffuser installed... sorry for poor lighting. Spoke to customer and he's pleased with both cat-back exhaust and exhaust diffuser.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> TT-RS here has Exhaust Diffuser installed... sorry for poor lighting. Spoke to customer and he's pleased with both cat-back exhaust and exhaust diffuser.


Links not bringing up vid, another link?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It's the same video as above


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It's the same video as above


correct it's the same video.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> correct it's the same video.


Sounds and looks awesome BTW. I'm working on selling some old mods from my mk1 so I can get an order placed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Sounds and looks awesome BTW. I'm working on selling some old mods from my mk1 so I can get an order placed


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OttoBahn97 (Apr 16, 2011)

This system makes the TTRS sound amazing in person. Another top notch system from the guys at Borla. I want this growl from my TT Roadster.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

OttoBahn97 said:


> This system makes the TTRS sound amazing in person. Another top notch system from the guys at Borla. I want this growl from my TT Roadster.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> correct it's the same video.


Hey Alvin,

Is production on schedule? I ordered mine through a dealer. Want to flaunt for possible H2O trip.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

We're building systems in CA this week for those who've placed orders direct and through our dealers. They'll be shipping as soon as they're completed. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

*Videos... Finally!*

Hey guys... I promised some video of my Borla system a while ago. My apologies, I've been incredibly busy with life in general and sadly haven't had much time for my car (as evidenced by how filthy it is on the outside).

Anyway, here’s a couple videos. As many have said in this post already, the video simply cannot capture the sound, but here goes...

First, here's a quick cold start & idle vid:








Next, here’s an in-car video, with a mixture of windows up and windows down driving. 

_**WARNING: If there are any who suffer from seizures or get motion sick, just listen & don’t watch  My camera mount was shaky as hell for this video. That, coupled with CT’s supremely ****ty roads makes this miserable to watch. But the sounds comes through, and that’s the point of the vid. ** _

The first 2:35 of the vid is windows down driving. Then it’s windows up until around the 6:30 mark when I put them back down for about a minute & then it’s windows up the rest of the way.

I tried to do a mixture of some hard accelerations, coupled with some normal/docile cruising:






And lastly, a quick launch/acceleration vid from outside:







In summary, I’m still just as happy & impressed with this system as the day it was installed. And since that day, I’ve daily driven my car for a full month and took a road trip that was over than 300 miles. I haven’t tired of the sound one bit: no highway drone, relatively docile but more “open” sounding than stock around town, and tons of noise when you really get on it! 

Many thanks again to Alvin and the guys at Borla. This is an A+++ quality product with the company/customer service to match.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Good stuff Mike! We need to meet up and do a good comparison video for everyone. We need an APR and Milltek car too. Who's up for a NE tuned TTRS GTG?


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

krenshaw said:


> Hey guys... I promised some video of my Borla system a while ago. My apologies, I've been incredibly busy with life in general and sadly haven't had much time for my car (as evidenced by how filthy it is on the outside).
> 
> Anyway, here’s a couple videos. As many have said in this post already, the video simply cannot capture the sound, but here goes...
> 
> ...


Nice video, thanks for doing this for us! I think this combo sounds great and look forward to hear how the Borla sounds on mine with the APR downpipe.

Dave


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

krenshaw said:


> Hey guys... I promised some video of my Borla system a while ago. My apologies, I've been incredibly busy with life in general and sadly haven't had much time for my car (as evidenced by how filthy it is on the outside).


Thanks so much for posting these! It's great to get some more real-world driving vids of aftermarket exhausts. Very pleased to hear that it mostly keeps the stock exhaust note but just dials it up a bit. Looking forward to getting this on my car with the secondary cat delete pipes.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad you guys enjoyed the vids! Again, it really is hard to depict the true sound in video, but this does give you a pretty good idea. I'm going to try to get some more/better outside the car acceleration vids -- mostly for my own enjoyment, since I never get to hear it from that perspective! 

I forgot to mention in my post that I was recently surprised to come home and find my AWE parts (FMIC and cat deletes) had arrived earlier this week. My schedule is pretty tight in the next few weeks and it's going to be tough to reschedule with my shop (after the extra-long wait for these parts) to get everything installed and get the car tuned. I'll certainly try to get some vids of the exhaust and cat delete combo up once they're installed. 

Mike: I'm definitely up for another GTG, although probably not until later, towards Fall for me. 

Dave: It'll be really cool to hear whatever differences there may be between the combo of exhaust and cat deletes versus the APR downpipe w/ this exhaust. I'd love to hear a vid of it with the APR once you get it installed.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Just for kicks and a relative comparison, I tried to duplicate Mike's cold start video this morning with my crappy cell phone! Mine has the secondary deletes in place so that will make a difference too. To my tin ear, it sounds like the AWE straddles the Borla depending on valve position. What do you guys hear. Oh, unlike Mike, I felt compelled to do some revving after warm up!


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

krenshaw said:


> Hey guys... I promised some video of my Borla system a while ago. My apologies, I've been incredibly busy with life in general and sadly haven't had much time for my car (as evidenced by how filthy it is on the outside).
> 
> Anyway, here&#146;s a couple videos. As many have said in this post already, the video simply cannot capture the sound, but here goes...
> 
> ...


Krenshaw: So you do not have cat-deletes on your vids?


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

nj_v-dub said:


> Krenshaw: So you do not have cat-deletes on your vids?


Sorry, just read rest of thread. Answers NO.


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Just for kicks and a relative comparison, I tried to duplicate Mike's cold start video this morning with my crappy cell phone! Mine has the secondary deletes in place so that will make a difference too. To my tin ear, it sounds like the AWE straddles the Borla depending on valve position. What do you guys hear. Oh, unlike Mike, I felt compelled to do some revving after warm up!


Good stuff Michael! I think, on video, the AWE (valves open) and Borla do sound similar at cold start and idle. I think we'll only notice the subtle differences in tone when hearing it in person. Either way, both sound pretty sweet!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I know, none of the videos, even the profession ones, capture the true sound that you hear live. It makes buying tough on folks that don't have the luxury to hear them live...or during development. I think a video that has all of them together at the same time might at least help from a relative perspective. Honestly though, I bet they all sound good and I'd love to be part of it!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I know, none of the videos, even the profession ones, capture the true sound that you hear live. It makes buying tough on folks that don't have the luxury to hear them live...or during development. I think a video that has all of them together at the same time might at least help from a relative perspective. Honestly though, I bet they all sound good and I'd love to be part of it!


I've purchased exhausts multiple times in the past based on video sound, only to find them obnoxiously loud in real-life for daily driver use. 

So I second the fact that you really need to drive around in the car in person to make an educated decision...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> I've purchased exhausts multiple times in the past based on video sound, only to find them obnoxiously loud in real-life for daily driver use.
> 
> So I second the fact that you really need to drive around in the car in person to make an educated decision...


Yep, there's no substitute. Do you think a comparison video is even worth doing?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Do you think a comparison video is even worth doing?


Yep


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh Goody, Borla started shipping the first batch of exhausts! Just got my shipping notice today, system should be here friday. 

I guess I get to start doing some upgrades along with the exhaust this weekend. 42 Draft Design shifter bushing kit, GEO settings, Racing Brake rotors front and rear and pads. Now if I could just find some 18 x 9 ET 52 wheels for my winter tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

GordonM said:


> Oh Goody, Borla started shipping the first batch of exhausts! Just got my shipping notice today, system should be here friday.
> 
> I guess I get to start doing some upgrades along with the exhaust this weekend. 42 Draft Design shifter bushing kit, GEO settings, Racing Brake rotors front and rear and pads. Now if I could just find some 18 x 9 ET 52 wheels for my winter tires.


 When it's installed and if can get yourself to stop driving, please share your thoughts on your new Borla exhaust!


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

GordonM said:


> Oh Goody, Borla started shipping the first batch of exhausts! Just got my shipping notice today, system should be here friday.
> 
> I guess I get to start doing some upgrades along with the exhaust this weekend. 42 Draft Design shifter bushing kit, GEO settings, Racing Brake rotors front and rear and pads. Now if I could just find some 18 x 9 ET 52 wheels for my winter tires.


 

Sounds good and like you choice of mods. Will get back to you about a set of 18x9 Enkei PF01 wheels for you. Let me know if you're interested. 

I'm waiting on the Borla cat-back as well. 

Thanks, 
Jaime


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> When it's installed and if can get yourself to stop driving, please share your thoughts on your new Borla exhaust!


 
Hey Alvin, 

Any track days lately? Anxiously waiting for my cat-back ordered through Summit Racing. Are they getting shipments from you? 

Thanks, 
Jaime from NJ


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

nj_v-dub said:


> Hey Alvin,
> 
> Any track days lately? Anxiously waiting for my cat-back ordered through Summit Racing. Are they getting shipments from you?
> 
> ...


 Ordered mine from Summit too. They said it would come in end of Sept... Hope it's sooner! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

bigstu said:


> If you are in SoCal or NorCal and want to hear the exhaust let me know. I go to a weekly meet on Tuesdays in Huntington Beach, and another meet at the In-N-Out at El Toro and the I-5 freeway the last Thursday of very month. I travel to NorCal once a month, don't typically drive the TT-RS, but can if some of you would like to hear it in person.


 Does this offer still stand? I didn't pay attention to these forums for a while and missed the release of this exhaust system completely as a result. Needless to say, I'm intrigued. 

I live up in NorCal (Bay Area) and would definitely be interested in checking the exhaust out live.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

Optimus812 said:


> Ordered mine from Summit too. They said it would come in end of Sept... Hope it's sooner!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 
Never mind, it seems I'll be receiving mine tomorrow!! Can't wait! 

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Optimus812 said:


> Never mind, it seems I'll be receiving mine tomorrow!! Can't wait!
> 
> Dave


 Worth the wait! Soooo jealous.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

fourtunes said:


> Does this offer still stand? I didn't pay attention to these forums for a while and missed the release of this exhaust system completely as a result. Needless to say, I'm intrigued.
> 
> I live up in NorCal (Bay Area) and would definitely be interested in checking the exhaust out live.


 Yes, the offer still stands. I am going up to SF this sunday through tuesday evening, though I wasn't planning on taking the TT-RS. Maybe next month, and then we can organize a mini-gathering of RS's. How does 10/8 - 10/10 sound?


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

bigstu said:


> Yes, the offer still stands. I am going up to SF this sunday through tuesday evening, though I wasn't planning on taking the TT-RS. Maybe next month, and then we can organize a mini-gathering of RS's. How does 10/8 - 10/10 sound?


 OK, great - thanks! That should work swimmingly for me.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Silly question. How do you think it will sound with modification at the x-pipe to be connected to a TFSI TT? (with ttrs bumper of course) 

None of the off the shelf exhausts are doing it for me.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

VERY IMPRESSED WITH THE BORLA SYSTEM!! Great Sound! Enhances the sound to a much more exotic sounding motor. I agree that the videos do not exhibit the true sound of the system. I did not find the system loud or obnoxious in the normal start up and driving in city traffic. The sound is much, much better than the TT RS sport muffler (Flapper mod). No drone cruising on the freeways. The sound when you Punch the accelerator is very addicting though, like unleashing a can of 5 cylinder bees! 

I did the install myself in the garage using a couple of lengths of 4x4s under the front wheels, a pair of jack stands and a hydraulic jack. Took 2 hours to do. 

Alvin, only hiccup I had with the install was the front band clamps on my car were 13mm(not 14mm as listed in your instructions) and Audi installed them with the nuts facing up, I had to search out a 13mm box wrench to get to them. All the parts fit perfectly and pretty much self aligned with the attachment of the rubber isolator mounts. Torqued everything down and no leaks on start up. Love the brushed stainless finish too! 

My first drive was like driving a very improved new TT RS as I had also completed the shifter bushing upgrade, changed the GEO on the suspension, and added the Racing Brake rotors front and rear with new pads. The new rotors dissapate heat pretty well, running 30 degrees cooler than the OEM rotors. WOW! Audi missed it on a few things, but now the car is just awesome! 

Gordon


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

GordonM said:


> VERY IMPRESSED WITH THE BORLA SYSTEM!! Great Sound! Enhances the sound to a much more exotic sounding motor. I agree that the videos do not exhibit the true sound of the system. I did not find the system loud or obnoxious in the normal start up and driving in city traffic. The sound is much, much better than the TT RS sport muffler (Flapper mod). No drone cruising on the freeways. The sound when you Punch the accelerator is very addicting though, like unleashing a can of 5 cylinder bees!
> 
> I did the install myself in the garage using a couple of lengths of 4x4s under the front wheels, a pair of jack stands and a hydraulic jack. Took 2 hours to do.
> 
> ...


 Can you post some links to the brake rotors and pads that you went with? My TT-RS will need brakes in the not too distant future. Also, which shifter bushing did you get? I take it they are the same as the MK6 GTI shifter that bushings?

Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> Also, which shifter bushing did you get? I take it they are the same as the MK6 GTI shifter that bushings?


 42DD has a TTRS specific kit now

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-TTRS-Shifter-Bushing-Set--6S-MY09_p_476.html


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 42DD has a TTRS specific kit now
> 
> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-TTRS-Shifter-Bushing-Set--6S-MY09_p_476.html


the bushings make a big difference?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

southpole12 said:


> the bushings make a big difference?


Yes I think they improve shift feel quite a bit. Much more direct feeling and less notchy when properly adjusted. I did the install in two parts, the first is trivial, the second is a bit more involved.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21359.phtml

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21856.phtml


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Yes I think they improve shift feel quite a bit. Much more direct feeling and less notchy when properly adjusted. I did the install in two parts, the first is trivial, the second is a bit more involved.
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21359.phtml
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21856.phtml


The fact that you had to go to a circlip and remove the OEM clip to keep the aftermarket bushing set from "binding" during shifting doesn't sound very encouraging. Then it looked like you also had to improvise on the ordering of the washers to make things line up properly. 

It sounds like it's working fine for you, but the ad-hoc changes just to make it work don't inspire a ton of confidence in the mod. :\ How confident are you that the difference is truly noticeable (and isn't within the margin of error of being able to actually feel the difference)?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> The fact that you had to go to a circlip and remove the OEM clip to keep the aftermarket bushing set from "binding" during shifting doesn't sound very encouraging. Then it looked like you also had to improvise on the ordering of the washers to make things line up properly.
> 
> It sounds like it's working fine for you, but the ad-hoc changes just to make it work don't inspire a ton of confidence in the mod. :\ How confident are you that the difference is truly noticeable (and isn't within the margin of error of being able to actually feel the difference)?


Well it turns out that if you flatten the OEM clip it works fine... I'm not sure what the concern would be with the circlip tho.

The flipping the order of the washers makes sense when you see the TTRS linkage vs the typical mk5 6-speed setup. That linkage is reversed on the normal mk6vs the TTRS, it's on the driver's side vs the passenger side for the RS.

Other than that the parts all fit perfectly and I'm quite confident the shifter feels better as I have access to a TTRS with unmodded shifter. Further, I did the same mod on my mk1 TT prior to doing the same with my wife's mk1 TT and it was a very noticeable improvement then.

I really wish I had shot some before/after video of the amount of movement in the stock linkage compared to the after with the mod. It's been in for about a month now with several hundred miles of spirited driving and absolutely no issues thus far.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Did not want to high jack this thread with this stuff.

The shifter bushing upgrade does tighten up the shift feel in my opinion and it makes it easier for me to hit the gears and shift, downshift faster. I just flattened the OEM clip on mine instead of using a circlip and it worked fine.

I bought my rotors thru Amazon as you save more money than off Racing Brake's website.
Rear rotors

Front rotors

As for pads I use Raybestos professional grade semi metallic street pads for everyday usage, as I do not street race. For track usage I swap out the street pads for Raybestos ST-41 on the front and ST-42 on the rear. The race pads have real bite and stopping power but screech real bad and would not work on the street. I used Raybestos pads on previous race cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

GordonM said:


> VERY IMPRESSED WITH THE BORLA SYSTEM!! Great Sound! Enhances the sound to a much more exotic sounding motor. I agree that the videos do not exhibit the true sound of the system. I did not find the system loud or obnoxious in the normal start up and driving in city traffic. The sound is much, much better than the TT RS sport muffler (Flapper mod). No drone cruising on the freeways. The sound when you Punch the accelerator is very addicting though, like unleashing a can of 5 cylinder bees!
> 
> I did the install myself in the garage using a couple of lengths of 4x4s under the front wheels, a pair of jack stands and a hydraulic jack. Took 2 hours to do.
> 
> ...


Great to hear your happy with the exhaust... it should only get better in 5-600 miles. Thanks for the OE clamp correction. Enjoy!


----------



## mully34dluvr (Jul 4, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> If thats your thing, that is great for you. But its not for me, nor any other automotive enthusiast I have ever met outside of the Audi brand.
> 
> I am a function over form guy any day, I don't like unneeded restrictions and gadgets to civilize my autos. I like them raw, in your face, and beastly 100% all the time, every time I turn the key. I dont care about quiet, comfort, or if anyone else has a concern about my car.
> 
> ...


 I love your mindset. I agree 100%. I like my cars raw and loud, as long as the tone is good and not raspy. The audi is so much more chunky and edgy as compared to a cayman. I love porsche but the cayman is douchy to me. The tt-rs reminds me of a bulldog and should have some loud bark. I agree that 1800 for a catback that's not titanium it way too much. I would have a shop make a custom system and it would be much less and you can set it up however you want,ie no cat or muffler even. The car is turbo charged so it will never be as loud as a n/a car. I had a full 3'' on my n/a honda and it made great power, that thing would wake the dead at night. It was so fun and I miss it like crazy. I don't have the loot you guys do so I had to get a gti. I tried to be an adult and regret the rawness of my honda. It was low, clean, and nasty.


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

mully34dluvr said:


> rawness of my honda. It was low, clean, and nasty.


does not compute


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Any updates on availability and pricing of the diffuser?


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Any plans on making a complete titanium system?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Any updates on availability and pricing of the diffuser?


We should have this information on our website by SEMA'12 (November). Thanks!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

What's the chance of getting a New Years deal on the Borla Atak system? What down pipe. cat deletes/mid pipes do you recommend with the system? Plan on going APR STG3 when it ever gets released so it would probably be beneficial to go with them I guess.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Dan.S said:


> What's the chance of getting a New Years deal on the Borla Atak system? What down pipe. cat deletes/mid pipes do you recommend with the system? Plan on going APR STG3 when it ever gets released so it would probably be beneficial to go with them I guess.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!



x2! :thumbup:


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Alvin,

any update on availability and price of the rear diffuser?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.borla.com/products/20122...s_25l_manual_trans_awd_2door_part__77011.html

http://www.amazon.com/Borla-77011-E...&newCar=1&s=automotive&vehicleType=automotive


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the links. 

Has anyone installed one yet? How's the fit and finish?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I like the way mine looks without the diffuser... Might be willing to give it a try though.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> I like the way mine looks without the diffuser... Might be willing to give it a try though.


I just installed the Borla kit on my 2012 TT-RS. With a 034 downpipe and secondary cat delete pipes, I love the sound. I little over the top, but actually not bad on the highway.

Question for you... Did you have any issues getting the tips lined up vertically in the exhaust outlets in the rear diffuser? It may be the combination of parts from different vendors which I have installed, but my tips end up too high no matter how I try to position the clamps and such. I need them lowered about 3/8" to have them close to centered in the openings. Ideas?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

hightechrdn said:


> I just installed the Borla kit on my 2012 TT-RS. With a 034 downpipe and secondary cat delete pipes, I love the sound. I little over the top, but actually not bad on the highway.
> 
> Question for you... Did you have any issues getting the tips lined up vertically in the exhaust outlets in the rear diffuser? It may be the combination of parts from different vendors which I have installed, but my tips end up too high no matter how I try to position the clamps and such. I need them lowered about 3/8" to have them close to centered in the openings. Ideas?


I had the Borla on my car for a bit too but with factory downpipe and didn't have any fitment issues so not sure what's going on there. It must sound pretty nuts with the downpipe though, I know on my car with the secondary cats deleted it was pretty crazy... I loved cold starts


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks, must be the combination of different parts. Nothing I can't work out though.

Yes, the volume level is pretty high when accelerating


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I didnt have an issue with tip alignment with stock dp and stock mids, or AWE mids.

Try loosening the two midpipe sleve clamps, then re-tighten them while pushing UP as far as you can. This might in turn take some sag out of the mids to catback connection and lower the tips.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> I didnt have an issue with tip alignment with stock dp and stock mids, or AWE mids.
> 
> Try loosening the two midpipe sleve clamps, then re-tighten them while pushing UP as far as you can. This might in turn take some sag out of the mids to catback connection and lower the tips.


Anyone try combingin this exhaust with an APR downpipe?

The APR downpipe comes with a Y splitter/ adaptor so it can mate up with the stock OEM catback exhaust_*.

APR's design specifications and manufacturing requirements resulted in a 4" v-band turbo outlet with a smooth transition into a 3" mandrel-bent stainless-steel design. The APR RSC™ Downpipe features a high-flow 200-cell metal matrix catalyst and connects seamlessly with the APR RSC™ or factory catback exhaust system. When connecting to the factory catback exhaust system, the downpipe splits from a 3" design to a dual 2.5" system after the secondary catalysts. Alternatively, when used as a full APR RSC™ Turboback Exhaust System, the downpipe remains as a 3" system and connects directly to the APR RSC™ Catback Exhaust. In either setup, no cutting or welding is necessary as the system is a direct fit and includes all necessary components for connecting to either the factory catback or APR RSC™ Catback.
*_
Seems to me the consensus that the Borla exhaust is the most " feral/ racecar-like" exhaust note of all available for the TTRS, would be nice to combine th epower gains of APR Stage 2 with the sound of this system


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Anyone try combingin this exhaust with an APR downpipe?
> 
> The APR downpipe comes with a Y splitter/ adaptor so it can mate up with the stock OEM catback exhaust_*.
> 
> ...


Since the APR DP will connect to a stock exhaust system, there is no reason why one couldn't use the Borla catback system with it. The Borla connects to the secondary cat pipes, so you would install the APR DP with their "Y" piece, then the Borla would connect up to the "Y". One could possibly run into minor fitment issues, but shouldn't be anything that some adjustment wouldn't solve.

I have parts from 3 different vendors in my exhaust system. I ought the DP and secondary cat delete pipes used, as a package deal after buying the Borla kit from Amazon over the holidays. If I would have bought everything new I would have had parts from 2 vendors, since 034 has their secondary cat delete pipes out now. I do need to make some adjustments/tweaks at the rear hangers, but I believe it is a result of the DP not being position exactly like stock (on the low side). The 034 DP is huge, so there isn't much room to work with.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone who has heard both the APR exhaust and borla exhaust compare the two to someone who has heard neither in real life.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

YYC Dubber said:


> Anyone try combingin this exhaust with an APR downpipe?
> 
> Seems to me the consensus that the Borla exhaust is the most " feral/ racecar-like" exhaust note of all available for the TTRS, would be nice to combine th epower gains of APR Stage 2 with the sound of this system



Yes, the APR or 034 motorsports downpipe will definitely work with the Borla exhaust.

I have the Borla exhaust on my TT-RS and absolutely love it. The rasp, tone, and personality of the exhaust is perfect. I plan on eventually getting a stage 2 tune and going with the 034 downpipe, which allows you to keep the secondary cats in place, or swap them out for cat delete pipes. The APR downpipe removes the secondary cats by default.

I was at the track this weekend with a fellow TT-RS owner that has the APR downpipe and Borla exhaust. Didn't ride in the car, but from the outside screaming by at 120 it wasn't that loud at all.

Also, the Borla is the only exhaust with a diffuser option. Saw it in person for the first time this weekend: love it, must have it, getting one ASAP.


----------

